

Offer HN: Free Design Work - riskish

I'm offering free design work to a start up that needs a redesign or has done significant work towards their idea already (hacker news or ycombinator start ups).<p>My portfolio is listed in my profile. I had already posted about this, but someone pointed out to use the "Offer HN" tag, so I'm reposting.<p>It would be helpful if you can leave as much details about how far along the project is, urls, and what you are looking to have done.
======
nubela
I'm working on an android (and maybe in the near future, iPhone) app, as a
starting ground for a geo-based startup. Nothing's started yet. I'm doing this
in my spare time from my regular work and school. I am working on the finer
details (architecture, frontend/backend) on the app now.

I have been a programmer for at least the past 7 years and am interning in a
"sexy" startup in Europe. If you'd like to hear the details, feel free to hit
me up with a message or sth ;)

~~~
riskish
Hi there, my email is in my profile, I'd be interested to hear more. I imagine
you would need an initial splash web site for the app.

~~~
aitoehigie
Hi, do you do logo designs?

------
mdwrigh2
You have to leave your e-mail in your profile comments. The one in the e-mail
field in your profile is not visible to regular users.

~~~
riskish
thanks, I've added it.

